# KHs Multipass-- is it worth it?



## PebbleStream (Nov 18, 2022)

Granted, I've been waiting for a sale to purchase it for about 5 months now, but still, I'm unsure if it's worth a whopping $41... anybody else have it and use it? For reference, I do have Phase Plant (and love it to bits), along with their convolver and one of their EQs (and Snap Heap).


----------



## Akoustecx (Nov 18, 2022)

Yes, yes and thrice yes!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 18, 2022)

Hell yes!


----------



## gedlig (Nov 18, 2022)

Wondering the same and thinking you could probably do something like this in snap heap using filters


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 18, 2022)

gedlig said:


> Wondering the same and thinking you could probably do something like this in snap heap using filters


Possible but could there be phasing issues?


----------



## MLaudio (Nov 21, 2022)

100% yes. As much as I LOVE Snap-Heap, i think i like Multipass even more. The crossovers are incredibly clean and from my experience of trying to build a "Multipass" in Snap Heap, you will run into phasing issues (at least i did).

Building things like MB Saturation, MB imager (similar to Ozone), MB panning, etc (you get the idea) is a ton of fun. Each lane with a mix and post knob. There is just so much control.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks all for the advice-- I caved in and bought it, have been going bananas with it and using it just about everywhere, glad I got it.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 27, 2022)

Really think that you won’t regret!
KHs rock.​.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes.


----------

